# Link's Photo Thread



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

A little photo thread to brag about Link. I plan on updating frequently now that I have my camera cable!!


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Little Link had a big day today! We went to Petco for the first time today to pick up some mealies, his first batch of live ones. He was actually pretty good in the car, I kept the AC up so he wouldn't get too hot. (It is a problem living in Tampa, Fl)

I also (finally) switched him over to fleece liners and he actually seems to like them a lot more than the bedding. 








Looking around









Sorry about the poopy tube! He decided to have some kibble with his mealies and "Oops"


----------



## Pooki3 (Jun 10, 2011)

he's such a cutey!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Awe. He's adorable. Hedgie poop is just a part of life. :lol: Keep posting pictures of that cutie pie!!


----------



## soapradream (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm from Lakeland, about 30 mins away, so I know about the heat. lol

Hes adorable, how did the guys at petsmart react to him?


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Link is a beauty!! I love his dark mask! Glad we'll get to see more of him!


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

soapradream said:


> I'm from Lakeland, about 30 mins away, so I know about the heat. lol
> 
> Hes adorable, how did the guys at petsmart react to him?


Most the people at Petco hadn't seen a hedgie in real life before. But they have some interesting customers that shop there besides us! Sunday they had a couple come in with their pet duck on a leash. :shock: Totally adorable.

And I know it is super blurry... But he splatted in his bag and this is the best picture I could get before he just gave me his butt.


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Link was in a bit of a social mood tonight, he was tromping around in his cuddle bag while I had him on the couch. Unfortunately I didn't snap any pictures as I was too busy enjoying him while he snacked on some mealies. 

I have to leave him for a weekend away, but my bf is going to be taking good care of him!! I miss them both already and I don't even leave until tomorrow morning! 

Too bad Link decided he wanted to get a little more rambunctious while the bf and I were playing video games so he went back in his home to eat kibbles, run a bit then pass out! I had him cuddling with me for HOURS today while he napped lol.


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Update: Revolution finally arrived and Link got his first dose earlier today. I kept him in a cuddle sack most of the afternoon so I could keep an eye on him just in case something went wrong (with my luck... :roll: )

He also made great progress with our bonding time!!! ! He let me pick him up (after some huffing) and started walking around on my arm, then later today he started exploring some of the couch and my torso! It is neat seeing him coming out of his shell a little.

He was super camera shy but I got a few arial shots lol.









Practicing his cactus costume lols


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

He is adorable, sounds like he had a fun trip


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

He is getting a lot better with car rides and he seems to like being out and about rather than cooped up in his igloo all day.


----------

